# Webster County 2010-11



## Curtis (Sep 30, 2010)

I figure it is about time to start a new posting for us Webster hunters.  We have been seeing plenty of deer, some nice body mass, a few decent bucks on camera.  Hope this cooler weather holds up.  No harvest yet, but that will likely change very soon!  Good luck to all ya'll.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 6, 2010)

Food plots are coming up but, boy oh boy, do we need some rain.  Heading down this weekend with the muzzleloader for me and .243 for one of the boys.  Looks like it will be a warm one.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 6, 2010)

curtis said:


> i figure it is about time to start a new posting for us webster hunters.  We have been seeing plenty of deer, some nice body mass, a few decent bucks on camera.  Hope this cooler weather holds up.  No harvest yet, but that will likely change very soon!  Good luck to all ya'll.



x 2


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 6, 2010)

Curtis said:


> Food plots are coming up but, boy oh boy, do we need some rain.  Heading down this weekend with the muzzleloader for me and .243 for one of the boys.  Looks like it will be a warm one.



Curtis & Core Lokt-y'all need to do a rain dance our plots need water bad.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 11, 2010)

Had a good weekend.  Not many deer seen and a bit too warm.  However, my 12-year old got a nice 140lb doe around sundown on Saturday.  When we are seeing them, we are seeing some nice bodied does, yearlings, and a few young bucks.  All happens in the first hour of the morning or right around sundown.  Everything else is quiet.  Wish this weekend was going to be a bit cooler.  Good luck.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 22, 2010)

Still pretty slow.  We had 12 hunters out this weekend.  Took two does and bb.  Some does and two immature bucks were all that were seen.  Nothing really in the woods and swamps, a little bit of activity in foodplots and fields.  My 13 year took a nice doe out of the same spot his younger brother scored last week.  A couple of guys out this week, same stroy.  Looking forward to November rains and cooler weather.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 26, 2010)

Things are picking up.  More deer are beeing seen, including some bucks.  A nice, big bodied 10pt taken this week.  Keep the cool weather and the rain in the forecast, and we will be happy.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 8, 2010)

*Slow*

Well, so much for things picking up.  It was slow all week.  One 8pt taken on our lease, the neighbors also took a nice 8, other than that, nothing much.  We are not seeing the numbers of deer that we normally see, especially does.  Unless things change dramatically in the next couple of weeks, looks like we are heading for an off year. Lack of rain, poor acorn crop, too many does harvested in past couple of years, coyotes?  Probably more than one reason.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 12, 2010)

Sounds like it might be turning.  Deer are beeing seen, several does and a nice buck taken this week.  Heading down in he morning with two teenage boys and my 75-year old father.  First time he has been hunting in decades.  Looking forward to him seeing one of his grandsons taking a deer.  Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Turk (Nov 12, 2010)

It's time...I saw three bucks in different fields today between Preston-Weston around 10am. All were just standing there with their nose in the air, I'll be playing hooky from work and climbing a tree this afternoon.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 12, 2010)

*webster co*

I hunt in that same area, shot a small 8 yesterday but he wasnt doin nothin, buddies have a lease just south of Kinchafoonee on 41 we been up all week, theyre still there, and we aint seen much at all, and no rut activity whatsoever, Just got off the phone with them they didnt c anthing tonight, I came back and I going back monday, hopefully it'll start happenin when I return, good luck


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 14, 2010)

Deer went crazy last night-sign and fresh scrapes everywhere. Turk, small buck (not a shooter) crossed the road behind you this morning when you came through.


----------



## Turk (Nov 14, 2010)

I missed it, I did see a big high racked buck cross south to north at the east end of the Lee fields right after shooting hours night before last.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 14, 2010)

All we are seeing is smaller bucks, does and all are late morning (9 - 10:30am).  From what I hear the numbers at the processors are way off.  Here's hoping for next week and a cold front.


----------



## bow777 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, shot a real nice 4 1/2yr old buck scoring around 130". Did not see anything else besides that, but he was in full rut. For the first time, it can to my Primos lil' can. I could barely believe it. Before this, I have never had any success in calling in deer.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations bow777.  Photos? Things are slowing down by us, glad you got one.  This year has been an odd one for us. Our harvest is about same as normal, and some decent size deer, but not seeing nearly as many does and a lot of immature bucks.  Thinking the mantra of shoot plenty of does has caught up with us and it might be time to back off of the does.  Between the drought, coyotes, and doe slaying, it might be a pretty thin year next year.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 13, 2010)

Things are slow by us.  One nice buck taken this weekend, eight point with broken main beam points, scared up neck and head, big body but no fat on him.  Had beed doing a bit of fighting lately.

Any body else?


----------

